# Best milk replacer



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

What's the best milk replacer for boer kids ours don't seem to grow at all on dumor replacer


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I just use whole cows milk.. I have great results, my kids grow well. You can't tell the difference between my dam raised and bottle raised kids.


Raising NPGA pygmy goaties


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks 
We used to use the cows milk I couldn't remember how well they did on it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Land O Lakes Does Match is a much better replacer than Dumor. It is worth it to pay for the better quality replacers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What we do for any bottle kids is the following;

1 can evap & 2 cups half n half to a gallon of whole milk, then a pinch of probiotic powder to each bottle.

Buttermilk is better than the half n half but I can never find whole buttermilk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use whole cows milk here too if for some reason I don't have enough milk.. Most of the time it's mixed with my goat milk..
I agree with Karen, if your going to give a replacer, make sure it's a good one  your better off spending more on a good one, then feeding them a crappy one...


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone we don't have enough room in the fridge for the cows milk so we got the land o lakes brand


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have always had great luck with Sav A Calf kid milk replacer.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Manna pro kid formula is my formula of choice IF I have to use it. But I do usually mix half n half with whole cow milk as well


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Whole cows milk with a can of evaporated milk. My kids grow well on it... if you can at all, raw goats milk is the best though.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have had good luck with calf replacer that is 100% milk. Goats don't do well on soy which is in lots of milk replacers. It is expensive but worth it. I usually try to add some goat milk with it, but sometimes I just don't have enough so its all replacer, so far no problems.


----------

